# Can you control how many fry you get...



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...without disturbing the process of spawning? I'd like to breed Peanut with a crowntail female (I'm going to get one from ym breeder) and I'd like only a small amount of fry... not 500!!!! Either way, I would find homes for all of them regardless of how many and I know what to do, etc (I have done and am doing research). 
Also, it is true that if you breed a plakat with a crowntail, would the fry be comb tails? And would the fry be dragons, like my plakat? Thanks.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is a thread on removing the female. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=41131

Not EXACTLY sure about the tail type, but I think you'd get combtails with shorter finnage.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks.  I'll read up on the link.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

In all actualality, most spawns don't top 150, from what I have seen so far. Just let them do their business, and leave the male in a little longer, and/or cull the ones that are disfigured, missing fins, and/or have developmental issues.

Basically, you have to figure this. The average spawn I see is about 80, but lets be generous and say 100. So, you start out with 100 eggs, but only 90 get fertilized, so the male eats the 10 that are infertile. Then, out of the 90 eggs, say only 80 hatch, and due to fungus, being a "bad" egg, ect, 10 die off as well. Next, out of the 80 fry, only 75 develop to free swimming, then some of the larger fry decide their siblings are yummy looking, and you end up with 60, and so on and so on until you get a sizable spawn. I think you get the picture


----------



## neonqueencobra (Jul 6, 2011)

yep seems like the natural process helps


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

It may seem silly but i wanted a smaller spawn as well so i created a contraption xD I basically took white mesh that the eggs could fall through and put it over a white lid, and placed that near the spawning area before i released her. Once they spawned in their spot some of the eggs fell into this thing and after removing her i removed it as well, it had caught about 50 eggs more or less. They didnt notice some of their eggs missing since they had os many more obvious ones to pick up, and the white sortof camouflaged them so it was a sucess, and now i have 40 something 6 day old fry in good shape so far. Ive never heard of this being done but it did work in my case.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is over a year old.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Good for newbies.. I found it interesting!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually I find this fascinating. I was curious on this subject myself. I am a newbie to this right now, but eventually I would like to spawn, just knowing my eventual space restrictions and financial obligations I couldn't deal with hundred or so fry.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Please don't resurrect old threads if it isn't completely necessary. 

Thanks!


----------



## remiska28 (Aug 5, 2011)

I understand the purpose of culling since it helps keep the spawn healthy, but what do you personally do with the little girls/guys that you cull? I don't mean to be macabre, but I'm just curious. I'm not new to culling, but sometime they sway my heart and I isolate them and give them the best life I can give them for as long as they live. I've also found that sometime the rough looking ones straighten them self out with specialized attention (previous guppie breeder).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think some people feed them to other fish.


----------

